# Poodle ear hair scraggly/not growing?



## Ava. (Oct 21, 2020)

Probably puppy uglies, her adult hair is coming in, and its not curling and becoming fluffy. You'll just have to wait for it to grow

Do you brush her daily? I think with some gel and brushing you could get it to lay flat and not so.. everywhere.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm not familiar with what puppy uglies are, but it sounds similar to our story. Basil's adult coat came in sections.. like some parts more whispy then others before deciding to go short to start with a clean canvas around that 8 month mark. Setting aside all snarky comments, I would just leave it at "we're just going to have to wait and find out". 

and then I would shave the ears down out of spite.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It takes about 1 year to get long hair on the ears like on your photos. Give your puppy time. Also, hair quality has a lot to do with genetics, so it also depends on how well bred the parents were. Look at your breeder’s dogs and you should get your answer.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It takes time, careful shaping, and yes, genetics, to get those nice, full ears. They’re also horribly prone to matting, which isn’t fun during coat change. Here’s Peggy around the same age, right before we had to cut them off and start fresh:










What sort of grooming have you been doing? Do you brush her regularly? Depending on your tools and methods (e.g. if you’re brushing dry), you could be breaking the hair.

I highly recommend this book, especially during covid: Poodle Clipping and Grooming: The International Reference: Kalstone, Shirlee: 9781630260279: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

One more thing is that if the ears get into food and water often the dog will chew at the bottoms of the ear feathers. When Lily ate kibble only she had nice ear feathers. Once he started eating home cooked wet food she chewed the ends off. I could fix it by having her wear a snood while eating, but she hates doing so and often won't eat with snood. In the eternal scheme of things it is more important to me that she eats well than that she has flowing ear feathers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oops double post.


----------



## ThePoodlesMoody (Nov 2, 2020)

There is a range in poodle ears I've found. Apple's ears are very densly hairy and she has pretty thick ear leathers. She is 23 weeks old and here is a current picture. We've done some small trims to her ear length. All of her coat is still very puppyish.

Another poodle of a similar age in our puppy class has much whispier ear fluff and thinner ear leathers. I think it just really varies and it must depend on the parents.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Having two puppies at the same time, well 27  weeks apart, had them pulling on each others ears, leading to some straggly looking ear hair.
32 weeks is coat change time, that in between time results in the puppy uglies or between puppy fluff and an adult coat.
I was always asked why my poodle's hair was wavy?
Poodle hair grows continously
All the pictures of the poodles with long ears you posted are adults


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

I don't think you can answer what her ears will ultimately look like (and does it really matter?) She's still young and has so much changing yet to do. I agree with, "we'll just have to wait and see." Keep these cute pictures and in a year or so you'll look back and not recognize your pup. 😊❤


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sharing my boy Remo, going thru coat change at about 30 weeks.

This was taken mid December 2017 (days before his first full big boy groom. finally!)









Early August 2018 Now 1yr 3m










As the hair keeps growing, and with periodic trims, the ears will be longer and more even, looking more like a human head of hair. The fullness just depends on what your pup inherited .


----------



## karachan (Jan 13, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Sharing my boy Remo, going thru coat change at about 30 weeks.
> 
> This was taken mid December 2017 (days before his first full big boy groom. finally!)
> View attachment 474019
> ...


This is a relief! Remo's ears looks perfect to me. I guess the coat isn't done changing at 30 weeks lol


----------



## Cloudyair (5 mo ago)

Could 


karachan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm mostly asking this question because my MIL won't stop asking about it. My poodle is 32 weeks now, and she has at-home COVID haircut because we are on a stay-at-home order for now. So her haircut is not the best, but nevertheless..
> 
> ...



Could you do an update? Did they grow out? I just got a puppy and her ear hairs look like that. But I want to grow them out


----------

